# What to DO with all that POO



## MamaGrizzly (Jan 6, 2015)

Hardly the most romantic of the prepper topics, but my question is about retreat sanitation. We have a group retreat where we are building a bunkhouse as a shared public space, with bathrooms, for cooking, gathering, storage, and emergency shelter for those of our maybe 40-50 people membership who might show up without tent/trailer etc. Trying to decide what's the best plan to keep the S from HTF.
Is it worth it to put in a super size septic system sized for the entire group? I think, well, that might be a huge waste of money, plus they need to be pumped out and what do you do when you can't get that done...should we just put a minimal septic in to handle a few guests in the "normal" pre-zombie times (!), and just plan on digging latrines and moving as necessary in the event we should actually all end up there? Would love to hear what others have done or think would make the most sense.
Thanks!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's a large group. Mine is much smaller so I've never had to think on that scale. Good topic. I'm interested to see suggestions/solutions. Plus poop talk is always fun!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I think if you have a group that large, and your already spending a lot of money on a Compound to serve that group, then yes, for the sake of sanitation, I would have a commercial type of sewage system installed.
Sanitary conditions are going to be hard enough to deal with, without adding human "POO" to it.
Also, you are most likely going to use the land for growing edible veggies, fruit and livestock..(?), and as such, you would not want to add "POO" to that equation.
My .2 cents


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Actually, you can go smaller then you think. Only the poo go into the septic tank. Grey water can go to a holding tank & fed to fruit/nut trees & garden.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, that's a whole neighborhood of people! My uninformed opinion thinks that you would need some very permanent solid waste area. I would have a hard time thinking that even a septic system would accommodate that unless it were several smaller ones. But I am sure I am wrong.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A properly constructed and maintained septic system can and should last years without the need to be pumped.

Only toilet (black water) should go into the septic system. No reason to send your shower/dishwashing/clotheswashing gray water into the septic system. 

Also reduce or eliminate the amount of detergent that goes into the septic system and you increase the efficiency of the system. Detergents kill the good organism that eat the waste.

And finally, introduce an aerobic pump into the septic system. Adding air to agitate the waste greatly increases the ability of the system to breakdown. 

For that many people I would also prepare a latrine system as well.

Welcome to the forums


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Build a simple outhouse, Vietnam War firebase style. 
Tin roof, plywood and window screen sides. Under the seats is a compartment accessible from the outside. In that compartment are 55 gallon oil drums cut down to half-height. These drums are pulled out daily, diesel fuel is added, and they are lit off. Someone has to monitor the burning, stirring as needed. The drums that are empty from the previous days burning are put in when the full ones are removed.
As any Vietnam vet who was not on one of the very large bases about shit burning detail. You will learn all you need to know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Build a simple outhouse, Vietnam War firebase style.
> Tin roof, plywood and window screen sides. Under the seats is a compartment accessible from the outside. In that compartment are 55 gallon oil drums cut down to half-height. These drums are pulled out daily, diesel fuel is added, and they are lit off. Someone has to monitor the burning, *stirring as needed.* The drums that are empty from the previous days burning are put in when the full ones are removed.
> As any Vietnam vet who was not on one of the very large bases about shit burning detail. You will learn all you need to know.


Good point RPD,
Also, you have answered the age old question of where did the phrase "Stirring the SHI*" come from!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Build a simple outhouse, Vietnam War firebase style.
> Tin roof, plywood and window screen sides. Under the seats is a compartment accessible from the outside. In that compartment are 55 gallon oil drums cut down to half-height. These drums are pulled out daily, diesel fuel is added, and they are lit off. Someone has to monitor the burning, stirring as needed. The drums that are empty from the previous days burning are put in when the full ones are removed.
> As any Vietnam vet who was not on one of the very large bases about shit burning detail. You will learn all you need to know.


Down side if having the fuel to burn up.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

From past experience, I wouldn't do a bunkhouse but a bath house instead. Think of it like a campground. Let each family be responsible for their own shelter. Each can put into their shelter what they want be it just a tent, travel trailer, or motorhome. Or even a shipping container.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If I was planning for a group that size, I would definitely go with the large size septic system. Sized right, properly installed, and with the use of bacteria it will go a very long time before it ever needs maintenance, use something like _Rid-X_ monthly, it adds bacteria which turns the solids into liquid, avoid putting harsh chemicals into the system, and you may never have a problem with it, least in your lifetime.
And no, I don't work for Rid-X.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would keep a few dozen shelter halves on hand for those who might need them. With numbers like that I would have to just build a couple of conventional 1500 gallon septic systems for camping and normal use, but if you have to live there It would become an Army camp. A few good ol' 4 hole latrines and lime,.


----------



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

If you went with smaller bath houses could you do compost toilets? This would give you something useful to use for trees, etc.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Build a simple outhouse, Vietnam War firebase style.
> Tin roof, plywood and window screen sides. Under the seats is a compartment accessible from the outside. In that compartment are 55 gallon oil drums cut down to half-height. These drums are pulled out daily, diesel fuel is added, and they are lit off. Someone has to monitor the burning, stirring as needed. The drums that are empty from the previous days burning are put in when the full ones are removed.
> As any Vietnam vet who was not on one of the very large bases about shit burning detail. You will learn all you need to know.


While I know burning the fecal matter would certainly do the job, do you want to draw attention to your location by frequent plumes of black smoke?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Build a simple outhouse, Vietnam War firebase style.
> Tin roof, plywood and window screen sides. Under the seats is a compartment accessible from the outside. In that compartment are 55 gallon oil drums cut down to half-height. These drums are pulled out daily, diesel fuel is added, and they are lit off. Someone has to monitor the burning, stirring as needed. The drums that are empty from the previous days burning are put in when the full ones are removed.
> As any Vietnam vet who was not on one of the very large bases about shit burning detail. You will learn all you need to know.


We did that In Thailand when I was in.. Glad I was a Sgt...I did not have to stir - just supervise the stirring - LOL


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Best system is to set up a methane harvester and compost your poo to make black soil.

Keep your urine seperate from your poo if possible. Get everyone potty trained.

Poo is a resource just dont handle it.



The us military has a field guide on lantrine construction. There are also disaster relief guides for camp lantrines as well as refugee camp guides for the same subject.

Realize urine/urea/ammonia is a valuable chemical. You can also make glow in the dark powder from it.

None the less proper handling and placement is key - oddly urine is not that unsanitary - ammonia is actually a cleaning agent. However some disease is transmitted by it.

Feces of course can carry dangerous germs bacteria ect... raising its temperature high is important in blacksoil creation.
The twmperature will raise naturally in a composter with the biproduct being methane. As with all composting you want to mix in other organic matter to creat a good composition based upon your target soil makeup.

You caN harvest methane from it.
Ammonia is also afuel.

If you need more info just ask.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I'd go with the properly, or oversized, septic system, assuming I had the funds to spend. However, I don't have that sized group to worry about at this stage. I'd be curious how you organized that size group.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Regardless of what method you use it's very important to keep your waste gathering/run off area well away from any gardens or your fresh water source. If I recall correctly the minimum distance for one or two persons while backpacking is 300 feet away from water or food. And that's just for one to two people. Considering how many you have and how much waste will be created that's something to look into as well. However since you are prepping for a group that size it stands to reason that the combined resources of the group are significant. Poll your members about options. Even the more costly options could be within your range with a group that size and it would be well worth it.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*i've often thought of this,when it comes to the rent home that i be living in.our septic is on one side of the house.and the field line that comes out from it.goes out the front yard. then makes a hard left turn,where it goes across and in front of the house.and on to the other side yard..now here's what i want to do.run a drain pipe on out to a creek thats quiet a few yards from the house..and have it set up where all i have to do.is open up a shut off value once tshtf happens.and just let it drain into the creek..no one drinks the creek water to begin with.on account of parasites n all thats there to begin with.so it wont hurt anything if we let what drains out from the bathroom drain into the creek..and the creek has a steady flow of water year round to wash away any thing that drains into it..*


----------

